# 4 candles - for a laugh



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

I still think this is funny...






Russell


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*ronnies*

Classic !!!! one of the funniest tv sketches I have ever seen,why dont they make TV like that any more


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

closely followed by:






Do you think this should be in Jokes ??


----------

